
Machine Learning - itsmalboro
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/humans-ai-joining-forces-create-better-world-rahul-vishwakarma/
======
itsmalboro
The real power of AI isn’t in replacing humans. Rather, it lies in
complementing and augmenting human capabilities, not replacing them.

